# X4 DSC variants information wanted



## Marracoonda (Sep 24, 2020)

Hoping someone out there can solve a mystery over the DSC unit installed in my 2016 F26 X4. It is quite well optioned with dynamic cruise control (544) with braking function, M-sport package, 223 adaptive suspension, kafas camera, lane change warning, park distance control. I have been looking at upgrading the cruise control to ACC, but can't figure out if the DSC unit is suitable. According to RealOEM, with the above options I should have the DSC ACC unit 34516881327, but I don't. What I have is DSC BASIS 34516880267, which according to the Swedish site Bildelsbasen.se is the same as 34516881325, which RealOEM lists as not suitable for option 223 adaptive Suspension. All of which leaves me totally confused. Does anyone have any ideas, or info on the DSC variants?


----------



## Marracoonda (Sep 24, 2020)

It would seem nobody at Bimmerfest knows anything about the DSC in X3s or X4s......


----------

